# CAAD8 or Allez



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm coming out of riding fixies and getting into gears. I have two choices right now though: Cannondale CAAD8 for $525 (I belive it's a 2004, let me know if you recognize the paint job) - or - a 2013 Specialized Allez Compact for around $600 (discounted by a friend).

I first thought it was a no-brainer. Go with the brand new for another $75! But, I keep reading amazing things about the CAAD8...

Anyone have a suggestion or advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd get the Allez. Technology has come a long way in that time. I had a 2004 Allez and now a 2012 Allez with several high end carbon frames between the two. The '12 Allez is the most nimble bike I've had, beating out a Bianchi and a Litespeed


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Never having ridden a Cannondale I can't give an intelligent opinion but I can say that Cannondale makes some great bikes and I have heard many good things about them.

I do own and ride a 2010 Allez Compact such as the one you are looking at and I love it. I will tell you that the way Specialized builds the Allez frame it is a bit stretched out. My XXL frame which is advertised by Specialized as a 61cm traditional size actually has a 62cm seat tube measured C - C and a 60cm top tube measured C - C.

Both are good bikes and I like my Allez but get the one that fits you best and you like because hopefully you will be putting in a lot of miles on it. Have fun!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

the Allez gets rave reviews on its frameset as being near Tarmac responsive for a fraction of the cost.

Chances are... you can get the Allez in the frame size that best fits you. Used Cannondale, what you see is what you get.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

RoadBoy1 said:


> I do own and ride a 2010 Allez Compact such as the one you are looking at and I love it. I will tell you that the way Specialized builds the Allez frame it is a bit stretched out. My XXL frame which is advertised by Specialized as a 61cm traditional size actually has a 62cm seat tube measured C - C and a 60cm top tube measured C - C.


Funny that you mention that. I ride a Specialized Langster right now (track bike / fixed) and I rode a Tarmac a couple weeks ago. Although they are made by the same manufacturer and are the same year, the Tarmac really made me reach! Since the Allez is modeled after the Tarmac, I'm assuming this'll be the same case.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

I've got a 2011 Allez and absolutely love it. That said, they both have a pretty good reputation from what I've heard/read. As always, it's gonna boil down to personal fit and which one feels the best to you.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

How can you pass up an allez for $600?????


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

If you don't want it, i'll take the allez for $600 please. That's one good friend. hahaha


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

valentin_84 said:


> I first thought it was a no-brainer. Go with the brand new for another $75!


If the Allez is new with a warranty and LBS sizing/ fitting assistance, for $75 more, it *is *a no brainer. :yesnod:


----------



## richmondrider79 (Aug 22, 2012)

I just bought a 2012 Allez Comp Apex and I love it. Awesome bike, I vote you spend the extra money on the Allez.


----------



## Chewie_52 (Jul 16, 2012)

As an Allez owner (2010 compact double) I have to say go with the Allez. The frame is amazing and is quite comparable to a Tarmac frame at a fraction of the cost...however, the components leaving something to be desired though. The Shimano 2300 shifters work well for their purpose but having to come out of the drops to shift gets a bit annoying.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

The caad was/is a popular racing bike because of how stiff it was, and relatively cheap. The new allez really stepped it up though. Its probably going to be more comfortable too.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

where do i get one for $600, i want it, and want it now. Please buy the allez, or else i will buy it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, I went with the brand spankin' new 2013 Allez!  (Sorry for the crappy cell pic)

$619 out the door. What are friends for, right? lol! I REALLY owe him one! :thumbsup:


----------



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: Very nice.

Now throw those pedals in the trash!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

bent_remy said:


> :thumbsup: Very nice.
> 
> Now throw those pedals in the trash!


Oh, I know! lol! I spent all my money on the bike, so I'll have to rock the pedals until I have some cash to spend on shoes to match my clips. :cryin:


----------



## ncruz408 (Dec 31, 2011)

valentin_84 said:


> Yes, I went with the brand spankin' new 2013 Allez!  (Sorry for the crappy cell pic)
> 
> $619 out the door. What are friends for, right? lol! I REALLY owe him one! :thumbsup:


Nice looking bike for an AWESOME price. *CHEERS*


----------



## Tick_Tock_Glock (Jul 6, 2010)

Sweet I was going to get that bike, test rode it and it was nice. Got the 2013 Allez elite instead, liking the Allez so far.


----------



## Endoman68 (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats! Great looking bike. Right now I have a fixie and I'm wanting a bike with gears just didn't have the extra cash. When I get ready to buy I'm going to try Specialized, Cannondale and Trek.


----------



## ch3360 (Jun 30, 2012)

Great choice..... My Allez is 3 weeks old and I love it. Mine has Speedplay Zero pedals..... Pricey but nice

View attachment 263338


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

ch3360 said:


> Great choice..... My Allez is 3 weeks old and I love it. Mine has Speedplay Zero pedals..... Pricey but nice


Nice!


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah - you suck


----------

